# Wading=GREAT boxes! Drifting=struggles



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another week of mostly W-SW winds and lower than normal tides made for tougher fishing than we'd like. Normally we have predominantly SE winds in the summer which help keep water and greenish water in East Matagorda Bay. On our wading trips my guides are still putting our clients on solid boxes of fish and even a couple days of full trout limits despite the conditions this past weekend. Drifting has been a totally different story as they have struggled to put good boxes together in the unfavorable conditions. As long as we keep having W-SW winds, wading with croaker is going to be the ticket to catching respectable boxes. Wading the south shoreline has been the game plan when the winds have been bad and sneaking out to the reefs or north shoreline is a treat when the winds allow. Enjoy the pictures and contact us if you want in on the action, wading with croaker will only last about another month give or take depending on the weather. We are almost full for teal season during the week(weekends are booked solid) and our opening weekend of waterfowl season(Nov 2&3) is full, so don't hesitate if you're wanting to hunt with us. 
Booking details:
Daniel Kubecka
Cell: 979.240.5312 call/text 
Email: [email protected]
Website: run-n-gunadventures.com

AUG Availability:
Jacob OR Nick
13, 16, 20-22, 27-30

Matt
16-22,28,29

Jeremy
Has a few weekend days towards the end of the month, but will mainly be filling in to help Nick as he's training dogs.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Drifting the last couple of days has been a grind to put it bluntly. Yesterday, fishing from the boat was a little better and Michael was able to put Lance and his boys on a couple rod benders. Today, we were finally able to get back in the water as we had 2 waders and the results are night & day. After the first wade 17 solid trout were on ice and popping 3 more shouldn't take long. Michael with Reel Rush Charters has been running a couple trips for us this week to help out so that Nick can finish getting kennels ready and start training and Jacob can finish up in the fields. Michael also runs for us when we have big groups in that require multiple boats. Enjoy the pictures and give us a shout if you'd like to be one just like it.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The back half of last week stayed productive for the groups willing to jump out of the boat and wade. Solid boxes were caught wading with croaker in East Bay and Thur the gulf even laid down enough for a group to sneak out to the first set of rigs and catch a few good ling and box some kings. The fishing seems to be improving as we are getting less and less of a W-SW wind and more of our traditional SE wind. As we move through Aug, we should start receiving a few cool fronts that will produce light N winds which might allow surf fishing but also allow us to fish a few areas in East Bay that have been pretty much off limits with the strong SW winds. Give us a call if you want in on the action, we have a few open days left in Aug but I'm sure they won't last. Enjoy the pictures and have a great week.


----------

